# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Wie lesen die Thailaender?

## Siamfan

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
Wir haben in unserer Schule Deutsch lesen gelernt, buchstabenweise und dabei mit einfachen Woertern angefangen.
Beispiel P_A_P_A
Nach einer gewissen Uebung sprang einem das ganze Wort an und das buchstabenweise Lesen, entfiel.
Das konnte gesteigert werden. Man nahm dann halbe Saetze bis zu ganzen Absaetzen auf.
Dazu musste man aber in Uebeung bleiben.
Fehlte die Uebung, "verkuemmerte" das "Anspringen'. Dann konnten wir aber immer noch "buchstabenweise" lesen, weil wir das taeglich ueben. 
Dann kam das Wort wieder hoch und das mit dem Anspringen funktionierte wieder.

Meiner Ansicht nach ueberspringt man im Thai das buchstabenweise lesen!?
Wie im Chinesischen mit den Wortbildern , wird die Buchstabenfolge als Bild gelernt und dann auch gelesen und geschrieben.
Das scheint sogar schneller zum Erfolg zu fuehren!
[B]ABER[B] wenn die staendige Uebung fehlt, geht das Wortbild verloren! 
... und da es kein buchstabenweises Lesen gibt, koennen sie ganz einfach nicht mehr lesen!
Das waere meine Erklaerung, warum Thais so schnell das Lesen verlernen.

----------


## Siamfan

Nach meinen Beobachtungen, scheinen das auch viele Lehrer auf das Lernen von Englisch zu uebertragen!?

----------


## wein4tler

Ich habe hier im Dorf noch keinen Thailänder die Zeitung lesen sehen. Wahrscheinlich schauen sie alle nur TV.
Aber auch in Österreich gibt es den sekundären Analphabetismus.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich habe hier im Dorf noch keinen Thailänder die Zeitung lesen sehen. Wahrscheinlich schauen sie alle nur TV.
> Aber auch in Österreich gibt es den sekundären Analphabetismus.


Das entspricht meinen Beobachtungen. Ich habe von der Provinzhauptstadt, etwa 40km hint6er den Bergen gewohnt, da gab es auf dem ganzen Weg keine Zeitung zu kaufen . Auch auch nicht in der Amphoer, wo ich gewohnt hatte.
Die Gesamtauflagenhoehe, war schon vor dem Internet sehr gering.

Funktionale Alphabeten gibt es ueberall. In der Schweiz waren es mal 20%.

Nur in TH gehen ueber 90% in die Schule.

----------


## Siamfan

> Nach meinen Beobachtungen, scheinen das auch viele Lehrer auf das Lernen von Englisch zu uebertragen!?


Meine Kinder hatten thailaendische Englischlehrer und zeitgleich Farang-Englisch-Lehrer.
Da kam irgendwie Verwirrung auf, die glaubten zeitweise, das waeren zwei Sprachen!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hahaha. Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Meine Frau hat einer Enkelin der Nachbarin etwas Nachhilfe in Englisch erteilt, sodass sie auch frei sprechen konnte. War etwas mühsam und viele Wiederholungen nötig. Das hat sich wirklich im Schulzeugnis im Fach Englisch positiv ausgewirkt. Aber jetzt, da sie sozusagen besser geworden ist, wie sie glaubt, kommt sie nicht mehr. Da kannst du nichts machen, wenn sie nicht wollen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Hahaha. Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Meine Frau hat einer Enkelin der Nachbarin etwas Nachhilfe in Englisch erteilt, sodass sie auch frei sprechen konnte. War etwas mühsam und viele Wiederholungen nötig. Das hat sich wirklich im Schulzeugnis im Fach Englisch positiv ausgewirkt. Aber jetzt, da sie sozusagen besser geworden ist, wie sie glaubt, kommt sie nicht mehr. Da kannst du nichts machen, wenn sie nicht wollen.


Sie geht sicher in eine private Nachhilfeschule fuer viel Geld.
Der Vorteil ist, die Nachhilfeschule hat die Ankreuztests und die Kinder lernen diese auswendig.
Damit erhalten sie mehr Punkte.
Bei deiner Frau wuerden sie was fuers Leben lernen und begreifen!

----------


## Siamfan

Wir koennen also in unserem Alphabet, durch die Aneinanderreihung von Buchstaben auch Woerter eine fremden Sprache "lesen". Wenn wir es nicht kennen, kann es trotzdem sein, wir erkennen es.
Bsp. 'strada" (Italienisch fuer Strasse) 
 Oder bei Strassenschildern
https://st3.depositphotos.com/122000...ication-to.jpg
Im Bahnhof, ....

DAS koennen die Thais in ihrer eigenen Sprache nicht!
Wenn ein Wort kommt, das sie nicht kennen, koennen sie es nicht lesen.

Im Schulbuch stehen nur die Wortbilder drin, die sie gerade gelernt haben.

In einer Zeitung steht "alles" drin. Wenn man da jedes zweite Wortbild nicht kennt , wird es schnell "langweilig", selbst wenn man das gesprochene Wort kennen wuerde.

Mein Sohn hatte bei einigen Teste schlecht abgeschnitten!
"ich kann das nicht lesen!" sagte er, wodurch er ganz einfach auch die Frage nicht beantworten konnte.
Urteil der Lehrerin, er hat "Leseschwierigkeiten".
 :: 
Hatte er eindeutig nicht!
Er kannte nur die Bedeutung der Woerter nicht, was eigentlich fuer einen 6-7jaehrigen normal war. (nicht in den +/- 3.000 enthalten)

Zum Bsp bei dem beruehmten "PISA"-Test, kommen Begriffe aus dem europaeischen Kulturkreis vor.
Das wird in den Unis uebersetzt.
Wenn das Kind das Wortbild nicht kennt, versteht es die Frage nicht.
Also eine klare Benachteiligung fuer asiatische, afrikanische, .... Kinder.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das ist verwirrend.
Einfach mal ein chinesisches Schriftzeichen (jeweils fuer ein Wort) vor Augen halten. 
Kennt das Kind das Bild, "erkennt" das Kind es.
Er kann aber Woerter nicht "lesen", was der Aneinanderreihung von Einzelbuchstaben entspricht.

NochmaL ANDERS ANGEFANGEN. 
Bis das Kind 6 Jahre alt ist, VERSTEHT es bis zu 3.000 Woerter. 
Viele davon, hat es nicht abrufbereit zum selbst sprechen, versteht sie aber, wenn es sie hoert!
DAS ist in allen Sprachen so, auch zB in Chinesisch.

Faengt ein chinesisches Kind an zu lesen kennt es nur wenige Schriftzeichen.

Gibt es ein Alphabet, mit 2x-4y Buchstaben, muss das Kind nur die Klangbilder der wenigen  Buchstaben und Aneinandereihung kennen/ koennen.

Wenn es dann dies im Kopf "laut spricht" (oder tatsaechlich  laut sagt) , ist das wie Hoeren von geprochenen Woertern, und da "versteht" es bereits +/-3.000 Woerter.

Hat man ein Alphabet wie in TH, lernt aber die geschriebenen Worte nur als Wortbild, gibt es diesen Effekt nicht.

Ich Weiss, es ist immer noch verwirrend.

Ich habe jetzt beim schreiben selbst einiges gelernt.

Die voll urspruengliche Bedeutung (die uns oft gar nicht mehr bewusst ist) von Woertern,  ist sehr wichtig. Zum Bsp "verstehen" .......

Beruhigend ist, die Chinesen "verstehen" ihre Wortzeichen nicht. Somit werden Schriftbild-Kinder immer gegenueber  Alphabet-Kindern im Nachteil sein.
 :: 

Anders ausgedrueckt, die Chinesen werden immer eine Elite haben, mit der sie Hochleistungswaffen kopieren oder auch (weiter)entwickeln koennen. Sie werden aber nie die notwendige breite Masse haben, um diese Waffen zu bedienen.

----------


## wein4tler

Beim Bedienen der Hochleistungswaffen bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Da genügen einige wenige, die sie bedienen, wenn sie so wirksam sind.

----------


## Siamfan

> Beim Bedienen der Hochleistungswaffen bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Da genügen einige wenige, die sie bedienen, wenn sie so wirksam sind.


Da hast du grundsaetzlich Recht. 
Nur, wenn er so grosse Knaller einsetzt, damit es keinen Rueckschlag gibt, brauchen wir uns alle keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.
Kommt ein Gegenangriff , muss alles funktionieren, auch die Logistik, weil nach 2-3 Tagen geht nix mehr.
Ich glaube eher , Amis und Russen werden einen EMP als Gegenschlag durchfuehren und dann ist ich China Steinzeit!

Putin hat ja schon mal gezeigt, was er auf dem Gebiet kann, da hat Obama ihn als dummen Buben bezeichnet.
Das sehe ich grundsaetzlich nicht so, aber mit seiner frisierten Mikrowelle einen Erstschlag zu machen ist schon etwas kindisch!
Wenn man China komplett ausschalten will, werden da auch viele Nachbarn von betroffen sein.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe vorhin etwas ueber den neuen Flughafen in BKK (Suvarnabhumi) gelesen, da ist mir mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Thread hier, ein Gespraech mit einem Mitarbeiter der Touristpolizei eingefallen.
Er war neu bei uns und ich fragte ihn wo er vorher gearbeitet hat.
Er sagte etwas, was ich nicht verstanden habe. Ich fragte hoeflich nach und ich verstand es wieder nicht.
Irgendwann sagte er, "du lebst jetzt schon so lange in TH und kennst den neuen Flughafen nicht?"
Ich antwortete wahrheitsgemaess, natuerlich kenne ich den neuen Flughafen, aber ich habe das Wort noch nie ausgesprochen gehoert.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ich habe vorhin etwas ueber den neuen Flughafen in BKK (Suvarnabhumi) gelesen, da ist mir mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Thread hier, ein Gespraech mit einem Mitarbeiter der Touristpolizei eingefallen.
> Er war neu bei uns und ich fragte ihn wo er vorher gearbeitet hat.
> Er sagte etwas, was ich nicht verstanden habe. Ich fragte hoeflich nach und ich verstand es wieder nicht.
> Irgendwann sagte er, "du lebst jetzt schon so lange in TH und kennst den neuen Flughafen nicht?"
> Ich antwortete wahrheitsgemaess, natuerlich kenne ich den neuen Flughafen, aber ich habe das Wort noch nie ausgesprochen gehoert.


Vlt. hat er den ursprünglichen Namen genannt!

Nong Ngu Hao  / หนองงูเห่า

Weil das *CobraSumpf* heisst u. das nicht gerade einladend für einen intern. Flughafen klingt, habens den dann in 
Suvarnabhumi (bedeutet "das goldene Land") umbenannt!

LG TW

----------


## Siamfan

> Vlt. hat er den ursprünglichen Namen genannt!
> 
> Nong Ngu Hao  / หนองงูเห่า
> 
> Weil das *CobraSumpf* heisst u. das nicht gerade einladend für einen intern. Flughafen klingt, habens den dann in 
> Suvarnabhumi (bedeutet "das goldene Land") umbenannt!
> 
> LG TW



Kannst du das aussprechen? "Suvarnabhumi"? Ich versuche das immer, aber verhaspele mich immer.
Habe es mir jetzt mal angehoert:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suvarnabhumi_Airport
Oben gleich im ersten Absatz unter "listen".
DAS hoert sich total anders an, wie das was ich "im Kopf hoere" wenn ich versuche, das zu lesen.
*Su-wan-na-phum*
Das "I" hinten verschwindet total.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Thailänder lassen gerne den letzten Buchstaben weg. Beim Flughafen Suvarnabum das "i". Bei dem englischen Lehnwort Lift für Aufzug, das "t", sodass man nur "lif" hört. Meine Frau spricht auch sehr schlampig die Deutsche Sprache und wenn sie Reis sagt, dann höre ich immer nur "Rei". Rei in der Tube ist aber ein Waschmittel. Heute habe ich wieder einmal falsch gehört. Die Nachbarin sagte "platuu" und ich dachte sie meine den Fisch Pla tuna (Tunfisch). Gemeint hatte sie aber das Pratuu, das Tor noch abgesperrt sei. Hätte sie einen ganzen Satz gesagt, wie:
เปิดประตู, dann wäre es für mich klar gewesen, dass sie das "R" wieder ausgelassen hat, weil Isaan-Lao Dialekt.

----------


## Siamfan

> Die Thailänder lassen gerne den letzten Buchstaben weg. Beim Flughafen Suvarnabum das "i". Bei dem englischen Lehnwort Lift für Aufzug, das "t", sodass man nur "lif" hört. Meine Frau spricht auch sehr schlampig die Deutsche Sprache und wenn sie Reis sagt, dann höre ich immer nur "Rei". Rei in der Tube ist aber ein Waschmittel. Heute habe ich wieder einmal falsch gehört. Die Nachbarin sagte "platuu" und ich dachte sie meine den Fisch Pla tuna (Tunfisch). Gemeint hatte sie aber das Pratuu, das Tor noch abgesperrt sei. Hätte sie einen ganzen Satz gesagt, wie:
> เปิดประตู, dann wäre es für mich klar gewesen, dass sie das "R" wieder ausgelassen hat, weil Isaan-Lao Dialekt.


Meine Frau bringt mich da manchmal auf die Palme, die laesst nicht nur die Haelfte weg, sie setzt auch veraus, jeder Weiss, was sie dazu gedacht hat! ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Die Thailänder lassen gerne den letzten Buchstaben weg. Beim Flughafen Suvarnabum das "i". Bei dem englischen Lehnwort Lift für Aufzug, das "t", sodass man nur "lif" hört. Meine Frau spricht auch sehr schlampig die Deutsche Sprache und wenn sie Reis sagt, dann höre ich immer nur "Rei". Rei in der Tube ist aber ein Waschmittel. Heute habe ich wieder einmal falsch gehört. Die Nachbarin sagte "platuu" und ich dachte sie meine den Fisch Pla tuna (Tunfisch). Gemeint hatte sie aber das Pratuu, das Tor noch abgesperrt sei. Hätte sie einen ganzen Satz gesagt, wie:
> *เปิดประตู*, dann wäre es für mich klar gewesen, dass sie das "R" wieder ausgelassen hat, weil Isaan-Lao Dialekt.


Ich glaub', daß die Locals gerne statt der richtigen Endbuchstaben, halt irgendeinen dranhängen, den sie aussprechen können. (oder wie schon oben geschrieben, einfach weglassen)
Fisch wird _Fit_ . Beim Lift glaub ich immer _Lip_ gehört zu haben... ∞ halt.  :Lächeln: 

Da gab es mal, vor 29 Jahren, ein Lied, welches das Fehlen vom Buchstaben "Lo Ling" besingt! กุ้มใจ - อัสนี วสันต์ โชติกุล
LoLing - MaiMii [ล.ลิงไม่มี] - LoLing - PaiNai [ล.ลิงไปไหน]

LG TW

----------


## Siamfan

TH hat wie alle Länder Dialekte und dementsprechend Probleme bei der Aussprache. 
Heute hat mich ein " Teleskop-Besen-Verkäufer" (aus dem Isaan) gefragt,  was 'Regen ' auf English bedeutet. 
'Lain"!
Natürlich nicht! 
Im Thailändischen wird das "R" grunsätzlich auf zwei total verschiedene Weisen ausgesprochen. 

"Rung" wie der Regenbogen oder das andere "Ranong", wie die Stadt beim 'Visa-Run'! 

Ich übte mit ihm das Wort "Ranong" und nach dreimal konnte er auch "rain" perfekt aussprechen. 
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ich übte mit ihm das Wort "Ranong" und nach dreimal ..... aussprechen.


Ich hätte *Ranong-Rayong-Yala* mehrmals, schnell hintereinand aufsagen lassen! 
ระนอง-ระยอง-ยะลา

(Nicht ablesen , aus dem Freien aufsagen!) 
 TW  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## Siamfan

Damit alleine hätte er es nicht verstanden. 
Er mußte Wörter sagen die er kannte,  er kam aus dem Isaan.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Damit alleine hätte er es nicht verstanden. 
> Er mußte Wörter sagen die er kannte,  er kam aus dem Isaan.




Ah!.....Diese 3 thail. Provinzen hätte er nicht gewusst? 

Macht aber nix! = Denn das ist ein "บทบิดลิ้น" (zungenbrecher) u. sollte lustig sein !!

Muß man denn immer und alles d'runterschreiben, damit es auch verstanden wird?

----------


## Siamfan

Wie wäre es mit drüberschreiben?! 

Ich fand den Herrn sehr nett! 
Aber ich glaube er (57) hatte keine gute Schulbildung. 

Er konnte aber dann das engliche Wort 'rain' aussprechen.
Und das hatte er mich ja gefragt.

----------

